# How do you do points runs?



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm assuming that people take advantage of the 100-point minimum rule to do points runs. So, even if you pay $5 for a 15 minute ride, you still get 100 points even if you only deserve 10 points. Is this how you guys do it? Is this worth a try?


----------



## benjibear (Apr 21, 2012)

I think that is basically it. Also, to do a points run, you need to be on a route that has frequent service (i.e. keystone, northeast regional). Also, you may want to find a station where you can walk and grab something to eat or do something during your layover if it is of any length.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 21, 2012)

What was said is basically correct. But it does not necessarily have to be on a route with frequent service!

A certain member (who shall remain unnamed :lol: ) takes point runs from Austin to Taylor, TX on the TE - with only 1 train a day. Another unnamed member :lol: goes on point runs from Winter Park, FL to Orlando and back - all 5 miles! (And then has to rest after the "*LONG*" trip! :giggle: ) You could also do a point run from Leavenworth, WA to Spokane and back - also with 1 train per day.

And there are many other examples where you could do a short round trip in a day!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 21, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> What was said is basically correct. But it does not necessarily have to be on a route with frequent service!
> 
> A certain member (who shall remain unnamed :lol: ) takes point runs from Austin to Taylor, TX on the TE - with only 1 train a day. Another unnamed member :lol: goes on point runs from Winter Park, FL to Orlando and back - all 5 miles! (And then has to rest after the "*LONG*" trip! :giggle: ) You could also do a point run from Leavenworth, WA to Spokane and back - also with 1 train per day.
> 
> And there are many other examples where you could do a short round trip in a day!


Am I correct in guessing that the first one is Jimhudson and the second one Pennyk?


----------



## pennyk (Apr 21, 2012)

I currently have 2 reservations for points runs - one long (ORL to Winter Haven and back, which will take most of the day) and my "usual" one (WPK to ORL and back - as Dave said, 5 miles each way - with a short layover in Orlando). There is plenty of parking in Winter Park, so it is fairly easy. However, if the southbound meteor is running very late, it will not work and I have to cancel, which I have done twice.

I am doing the long points run for 2 reasons: to get points and to ride the Silver Star south of Tampa, which I have previously not done.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Apr 21, 2012)

It is also a good excuse to get out and do something out of the normal routine.  The minimum roundtrip out of MSP is $22 if you can catch the low bucket both ways so I can't say it really makes economic sense, especially as I am not in the running for status.

Need to check the weather and the fares and see if I will be doing one this week. :giggle:


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Apr 21, 2012)

All of my runs are points runs, even though I don't intend for them to be! Even the longest route that I'll maybe only take once a year or so, SOL-VEC, is only $37, with a usual $34 to get to VNC and $29 to get to LAX. I've never had a run with more than 100, because whenever I've taken a longer run, I've gotten the kid's price and get no credit for the upgrade or the full rail fare.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 21, 2012)

I do points runs to Boston on Acela, up and back in one day for 2,250 points; more during double & triple point offers.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 21, 2012)

I've done points runs from NPN-WBG (using the Regionals for basically local commuting always gets a fun look) and NPN-RVM (for dinner).


----------



## rtabern (Apr 21, 2012)

For my "point runs" I go between Milwaukee and Milwaukee Airport (just a few miles from my house) OR Chicago and Glenview (if I am down in IL visiting the parents).

I mainly only do them during Triple Points Week (coming up soon here) or if I'd ever be in doubt of making 10,000 rail points to get Select Plus.

"Point runs" are well worth it during Triple Points Week.

For example, 2 roundtrips between MKE and MKA cost around $27. For that you get 1,400 points. (100 rail + 200 bonus + 50 Select Plus bonus) = 350 x 4 = 1,400.

You can't beat 1,400 points for $27.00!!!

I usually do that every day of Triple Points Week in May.


----------



## benjibear (Apr 21, 2012)

If your first train is late and you are only on a route that has only one or two trains a day, you would have to watch the time and cancel. But if you are only going 5 miles, you can always call a cab or friend to take you back to your starting point. You may be even able to walk it. Which would bring up another way you could do a points run if you have two stations close enough together where you could walk or public transportation between the two.

I guess I would be worried that if you get on the first train on time but it loses time in route, you may be in trouble if you can't get off to catch the other train in the other direction coming on time.

A good method that I am using for points run is on the Keystone where the seats are unreserved. I can get my ticket and use it anytime within a year. That way I don't need to make a reservation and if I get up in the moring and need a mental health day, I am all set! I did wish the Pennsylvanian worked for points run going west.


----------



## gatelouse (Apr 21, 2012)

I've done AlanB's "luxury points run" on the Acela, typically combined with upgrade vouchers and a double/triple points promo.

When a double points promo is on, an upgraded BOS/RTE-NYP-WAS gets a S+ member 1500 TQP and 4500 total points each way for as little as $165. 1500 TQP each way isn't bad for the price, and you pile them up quick.

Elsewhere on the NEC, standard points runs are best at the end points. WAS-NCR-BWI-BAL and BOS-PVD are fair game, as are trips on the Springfield line. Point runs are pricey from NYP.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 21, 2012)

I go PHL-PAO.. Take's an hour fifteen or so with the layover at PAO. The price is $13 round trip. $6.50 each way. Takes about 25 minutes each way and it's nice to ride a train!


----------



## Ozark Southern (Apr 22, 2012)

The end point of any line where the train is turned is excellent, as you don't run into issues with missing the train in the opposite direction. The River Runner has a layover in KCY of about an hour, and since it turns there, it's guaranteed. It's cheap too ($28 for the full run KCY-STL at low bucket, and as little as $7 for a segment), so the return is great. Of course, STL is a little more interesting destination, so we usually go there when we want to ride Amtrak. $24pp each way SED-STL. We're going on triple point week, so that's 2400 points for $96, plus fun in STL!


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 22, 2012)

KAL to BTL is an easy, fast points run (25 miles). I take the 7:42 Blue Water EB from KAL, and then I just wait for the 8:48 WB Wolverine.

If I miss the WB train, Brent can just come pick me up. 

Obviously, this nonsense with the Wolverine cancellations and slow orders seriously messed up my plans to do massive points runs during the double points special.


----------



## SubwayNut (Apr 22, 2012)

The other way to get extra points is buy taking layovers if you don't mind exploring and in my case photographing random places and stations. On my trip recent to California the best two days were $10 for 300 points: STK (took the bus out from Dublin Pleasanton) to Antioch to Emeryville to the bus to SFO. And also the day I got $19 for 400 points by going SAC to Lodi bus to Stockton to the train to Modesto (I had a ticket for the segment Modesto to Denair but didn't end up using it, wouldn't have earned me more points anyway and took city buses between the two letting me explore the SP stations in Modesto and Denair), train to Merced to YARTS bus to Yosemittie. I managed to visit every station on the San Joaquin as well in the process via two other 400 point days!

Living in New York City there are really no cheep ways to go on point runs (although I am planning a 700 or 800 point round-trip to Syracuse soon via using free same day layovers to visit my grandmother, total ticket cost will be $98ish if I book far enough in advance, and might do an 800 run to Washington via layovers). If only the commuter railroads out of New York were run by Amtrak or we had a line like the cheep Keystone for point runs.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 22, 2012)

SubwayNut said:


> If only the commuter railroads out of New York were run by Amtrak or we had a line like the cheep Keystone for point runs.


While not quite as cheap as the Keystones, out of NYP one can ride the Empire Corridor NYP to Yonkers or even Croton-Harmon.


----------



## Misty. (Apr 22, 2012)

I've come up with a fair number of methods to points run... The cheapest I've done recently (based solely on railfare at least :giggle: ) was STL-ALN-STL, $2.50 each way. My most common two runs since about the new year, depending on how the rest of the day is supposed to go, are STL-KWD (connecting with STL transit to wherever else I'm wandering to that day), and STL-BNL-STL to help minimize wait time.


----------



## amamba (Apr 22, 2012)

PVD - BOS is $12.60 with AAA discount or $11 on the E bucket. It is nice!


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 22, 2012)

Call me an amateur, but...

I have yet to fully figure out the best way to ramp up Tier Qualifying Points. hboy:

AGR point earnings are just about as straight-forward as it gets, but I've always been perplexed with TQP.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 22, 2012)

I found a points run in my area for $13. How do you find out about Triple points Week? I am seriously considering doing that $13 one.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Apr 22, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I found a points run in my area for $13. How do you find out about Triple points Week? I am seriously considering doing that $13 one.


Register for it on amtrakguestrewards.com. The link is on the main page right now. It's the week leading up to NTD, May 6-12.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 23, 2012)

Ozark Southern said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > I found a points run in my area for $13. How do you find out about Triple points Week? I am seriously considering doing that $13 one.
> ...


I'm already in AGR, but I can't find the info.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 23, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Ozark Southern said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Go to the AGR home page. If you are not logged in, log in. The "My Amtrak" box will show in the top, right corner of the home page. Click "View All", then click "My Promotions." You should see a promotion called "Spring Line" and a link next to that called "Register Now." Click that, and you're in.

The Spring Line gives double points for all trips taken 3/14 to 5/5, triple points for 5/6 to 5/12, and a 500-point bonus if you take 5 NEC trips (not Acela) trips valued at $35 or more each.


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 23, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> The Spring Line gives double points for all trips taken 3/14 to 5/5, triple points for 5/6 to 5/12, and a *500-point bonus if you take 5 NEC trips* (not Acela) valued at $35 or more each.


I just rechecked the small print regarding the Spring Line-Take 5 promotion and I cannot find any language limiting it to just the NEC. My understanding was it was for any and all Amtrak travel, minus the Acela, with a rail fare value of $35 or greater. And if your trip had multiple segments, any segment where the rail fare value is also $35 or greater would count as additional trips toward the Take 5; up to two segments per calender day maximum.

I don't mean to say you're wrong, I just had to re-check because I am working toward that 500 point bonus but I live in California. No NEC!! :lol:


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 23, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Spring Line gives double points for all trips taken 3/14 to 5/5, triple points for 5/6 to 5/12, and a *500-point bonus if you take 5 NEC trips* (not Acela) valued at $35 or more each.
> ...


You're right. It is all Amtrak travel. I mixed it up with the earlier 2012 promotion for a free NEC trip after taking X number of trips at a minimum cost each.


----------



## gatelouse (Apr 26, 2012)

TQPs are simply the points you earn from Amtrak travel, not including any bonuses. Simple as that. (Ignoring targeted 2x credit for this discussion.)

Your total points count is what matters for redeeming rewards. Your annual TQPs are what matter for getting Select or S+ status.


----------



## thully (Apr 28, 2012)

Also, the bonus seems to count for most (if not all) Thruway bus segments as well, even if they aren't actually operated by Amtrak. I know this because I definitely see double points posted for the TOL-ARB bus I took back in March as part of my northeast/midwest loop trip. It must be any Thruway bus segment that earns AGR points, which I believe is most (but I don't think all...)

This in particular is really going to help me rack up points on my upcoming WAS trip - the ARB-TOL Thruway bus alone will get me 200 points going east on Thursday and 300 going west on Monday. Add the 2x/3x points from the Capitol Limited itself and from my AGR MasterCard, and I'm going to end up with more than enough to get a special route one-way award (which for me would likely be ARB-CHI or CHI-ARB). I ended up moving their trip (previously scheduled for Memorial Day weekend) up to next weekend to take advantage of this - instead, I'm going on an ARB-CHI trip on points (leaving Saturday morning to avoid the blackout) over Memorial Day...


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 28, 2012)

I decided to do two points runs to/from Chicago since I have Wednesdays off. I get in around noon and then have to leave at 6:00, so that'll give me enough time to (finally) stand on The Ledge at the Sears Tower next Wednesday and take a river boat tour the following Wednesday.

Unfortunately, the trips are $22/apiece. They normally run $40-60 this close to the travel date, but I think all of the nonsense with the Wolverine has affected their ridership. That, or it's the day itself. I'm used to traveling back from Chicago on Sunday, when the 6:00 train is almost always sold out. Anyway, I won't get the Take 5, but I'll still get the double/triple points bonus. :-D


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 30, 2012)

I got a points run question. If i was to do 2 round trips on the hiawatha services on may 12th would I get triple points on all 4 total trips and also what would the gate guards think at both chi and glenview.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 30, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> I got a points run question. If i was to do 2 round trips on the hiawatha services on may 12th would I get triple points on all 4 total trips and also what would the gate guards think at both chi and glenview.


Yes, you would. As for the gate people, let them think what they think. If they even notice, they will probably just be amused.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 30, 2012)

combine it with the 2 wolverine trips that would be 1800 points total. kinda too good to pass up.


----------



## Acela150 (May 1, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> I got a points run question. If i was to do 2 round trips on the hiawatha services on may 12th would I get triple points on all 4 total trips and also what would the gate guards think at both chi and glenview.


When I do two round trips from PHL the Ushers don't remember me. At least so I think. Once I got the "hey weren't you on the last Keystone out to Harrisburg and the last one in from Harrisburg?" I laughed and told them what I was doing and they thought I was out of my skull..


----------



## Exiled in Express (May 1, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> I got a points run question. If i was to do 2 round trips on the hiawatha services on may 12th would I get triple points on all 4 total trips and also what would the gate guards think at both chi and glenview.


Before I stumbled upon this site, I once showed up at CHI way too early for the Builder and asked a ticket agent if he knew of a quick turn I could do prior to boarding and was told about Glenview. They know what we are up to. 

I am trying to mesh SEPTA and the Keystone's schedule to see if I can get a second ride in on NTD without missing too much of the exhibit time prior to the westbound Pennsylvanian departing.


----------



## pennyk (May 8, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I currently have 2 reservations for points runs - one long (ORL to Winter Haven and back, which will take most of the day) and my "usual" one (WPK to ORL and back - as Dave said, 5 miles each way - with a short layover in Orlando). There is plenty of parking in Winter Park, so it is fairly easy. However, if the southbound meteor is running very late, it will not work and I have to cancel, which I have done twice.
> 
> I am doing the long points run for 2 reasons: to get points and to ride the Silver Star south of Tampa, which I have previously not done.


I had a points run failure today on my short points run which I could not predict prior to boarding 97 in WPK. Because of a freight train and/or signal problems between WPK and ORL, 97 was delayed and arrived in ORL after 98 departed. I was able take city buses back to WPK to pick up my car. I received a refund for my ticket on 98, but am disappointed I was only able to get points on one way.


----------



## rrdude (May 8, 2012)

Not very well I'm sad to admit.

I've scheduled three or four of them, then when the time comes to get on the tin can, I'm either occupied doing something else, or just too dang tired to ride back and forth just for points. "Goodbye Select +", *crying*.....


----------



## rrdude (May 8, 2012)

pennyk said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have 2 reservations for points runs - one long (ORL to Winter Haven and back, which will take most of the day) and my "usual" one (WPK to ORL and back - as Dave said, 5 miles each way - with a short layover in Orlando). There is plenty of parking in Winter Park, so it is fairly easy. However, if the southbound meteor is running very late, it will not work and I have to cancel, which I have done twice.
> ...


Penny, you may want to look up the definition for "crazy" on line.............


----------



## pennyk (May 8, 2012)

rrdude said:


> Penny, you may want to look up the definition for "crazy" on line.............


In fact, the conductor on 97, pretty much told me that I was crazy. However, the ticket agent in WPK thought my points run was a good idea (but for the unforeseen delays today) and he remembered me from last Sunday when I successfully did the same thing.


----------

